# Connected Drive shuts down



## Daz393 (Mar 2, 2019)

My nav/radio system keeps shutting off every few minutes while driving or stationary. Anyone else had this and what was the cause? Thanks


----------



## Jerome718 (Apr 8, 2019)

I***8217;m experiencing the same thing, I***8217;m leaning toward thinking it***8217;s this part number 65-12-9-270-373; that needs to be replaced but I will replace mine and check.


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

What model and year vehicle? sounds like it needs a head unit to me. ive replaced a bunch for the same concern in newer (2013 nd up) vehicles.


----------



## Jerome718 (Apr 8, 2019)

I changed my head unit to an Android one and it works but the other section which was the original bmw interface was still on the logo ***8220;bmw***8221; just like it was before I replaced the head unit. Only difference was, because I was using the android side of the head unit, it wasn***8217;t completely blacking out my screen but every 3 mins the sound goes out for about 10 seconds systematically, it***8217;s not a wiring problem.


----------



## Jerome718 (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a 328i Bmw 2014


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

I think you meant iDrive, not ConnectedDrive. ConnectedDrive packages the online services.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*TO THE COLLECTION OF "NEW" Forum Member*s - it'd be very very helpful to know the year and model of your BMW(s) AND your location ... as the issues you are asking about might be BMW model or location specific!


----------



## Jerome718 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey this happened to my 2014 328i recently as well. I replaced the head unit myself with the android 10.25" touchscreen and now it doesn't go black because I'm using the android operating system "technically" to play my music but now every 3 minutes exactly, my sound stops for about 10 seconds. Now this radio is suppose to also show the screen of the original interface (if that's the right terminology) but mine is still stuck in the BMW Logo so I cannot actually access the idrive if that's what it's called. I'll show pics how I can use the android part of the radio I installed and how i can't access the original interface of the BMW because it shows the BMW logo and reboots just like the old head unit I replaced and now I can't even set my clock or anything, so for a fact I know the head unit isn't or wasn't bad. I'm thinking it's this part # (65-12-9-270-373) but idk yet it's expensive. I'll try it out though but I'll show pics. The first 5 pics are just the android side of the radio and how it looks so you all can see. The next photo that shows BMW is the state the "idrive" or "connected drive" is stuck in. Following that is a pic of some things I should be able to access but can't because it's stuck in BMW LOGO Mode and it reboots and blacks out on that screen. Not the whole unit but just the bmw reboots but on my old radio, the whole thing blacked out because there was no android operating system so it def has something to do with bmw side of things. The following photo is what I can only think would effect this because I read it in another post but I'm not sure, I was hoping to find a junk yard or a bmw that is being parted and save some money to test it out. HELP ME!!!!


----------

